# Corsair Vengeance overclocking query



## lovedonator (Sep 14, 2012)

So I have 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 running at 1333MHz on an Asus Maximus V Gene with i5-3570K. So here are my questions-

1- Is there a real life performance difference if I run it at 1600MHz? The usage scenario is Gaming.

2- If indeed it is worth running at 1600MHz which is the preferred method. Set the xmp profile on my Asus Motherboard or to manually set it to 1600MHz and 1.5V?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 15, 2012)

1.u wont see any difference in FPS.
2.both will work.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.u wont see any difference in FPS.
> 2.both will work.



OK,thanks..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

Why are you unnecessarily down-clocking the RAM modules? I don't understand it.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Why are you unnecessarily down-clocking the RAM modules? I don't understand it.



It's running on 1333MHz by default after assembling my PC.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 15, 2012)

run at 1600mhz


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> run at 1600mhz



Will do.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> It's running on 1333MHz by default after assembling my PC.



Ok. Use XMP to run them @1600MHz. Very simple process.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

Enabled xmp. RAM running at 1600MHz. @lovedonator is happy.   Now if only flipkart would deliver my Graphic card,got some dragons to kill..


----------

